
Reinvented email solution for free, helps to send videos, 1 GB mails and more - baskar115
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mailsoc-reinventing-email-after-44-years/x/12596828#/
======
evansd
This is amazing. I interpret it as a clever and hilarious parody of what GMail
has actually become.

------
jason112
Looks interesting, will be good if it is free and open for developer usage

